

Drawing Christmas trees with TeX and LaTeX - latexer
http://tex.stackexchange.com/q/39149/213

======
ihuman
I think I'm missing the point, but wouldn't it be easier if you just made it
inside a vector graphics program?

~~~
jds375
Hah, so true. I almost never use LaTex for anything other than text. Sure, you
can draw DFA's/NFA's and trees with it... but it is so much easier to use
other resources such as CS6 or sites like
[http://madebyevan.com/fsm/](http://madebyevan.com/fsm/)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
GraphViz is awesome for drawing graphs.

